# Test Only



## Apostle10 (Oct 12, 2015)

This is just a test


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 12, 2015)

What are we testing?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Apostle10 (Oct 14, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> What are we testing?
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


Looking for a "Supporter" label..


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 14, 2015)

_Hang in there it's not a automated service.It takes a day or two.If you don't see it then get a hold of me._
_I'll kick your name upstairs and check it out for you._
_***G***
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
*****_


----------



## Apostle10 (Oct 15, 2015)

grumpygator said:


> _Hang in there it's not a automated service.It takes a day or two.If you don't see it then get a hold of me._
> _I'll kick your name upstairs and check it out for you._
> _***G***
> 
> ...


So, here it is Thursday night and still nothing 

Mike


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 16, 2015)

_I'm on it._
_***G***_


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 16, 2015)

_You have been 
	

		
			
		

		
	


_
_***G***_


----------



## GarageWrench (Nov 23, 2015)

I donated months ago, never received the "supporter" banner, not really into banners, but i think it would be nice for others to see your level of commitment to the site. 

Love this forum!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 23, 2015)

_You passed._
_***G***_


----------



## master of none (Nov 23, 2015)

While were on the subject I donated twice a while back and was not recognize ,I like banners, especially the ones that tell every body what a nice guy I am and upstanding citizen .


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 23, 2015)

fail


----------



## master of none (Nov 23, 2015)

why did I fail?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 4, 2015)

_The only failure was not reaching out to me or any other moderator. I will run all your names and get back to you._
_***G***_


----------



## GarageWrench (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you grumpygator 

Buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 'Topcraft (Dec 6, 2015)

Well, I guess I fit into this scenario, if you can check me out, I also donated


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

